# real avocado flesh in soap



## Emilee (Feb 17, 2009)

hi, has anyone used pureed avocado in cp soap and how did it go?  

i've made a cucumber soap using fresh pureed cucumber and its lovely. 

not sure how the avo will go???

what about apricots?  anyone used them?

I know people use pumpkin and carrot etc.


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 17, 2009)

Nope, I've never used anything but pureed pumpkin.  I'd be curious to hear about pureed avocado though, if anyone has done it.


----------



## Callmebubbles (Feb 17, 2009)

I have done avocado in a tea tree soap. Not bad, but not as good as cucumber, which has been my fave so far. It did add a certain amount of fat I think as it killed a bit of the bubbles. Worth a try, but not a favourite. On a par with banana I think, which I wanted to love, and didnt really....
I did love egg yolk though. I have added a lot of stuff lol...


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 17, 2009)

Fresh avocado puree is now one of my faves to use in soap. I use it @ 1 tbsp ppo. My soaps made with it are so luxurious feeling. 

To my avocado soaps I also add fresh cucumber juice mixed with some goatmilk powder to make a 50% milk concentration and use this as half of my liquid amount. The other half is aloe vera juice which I mix with the lye. They are some of my most favorite soaps.

Just make sure to get your avocado flesh very smooth. I take my stickblender to the flesh in a little bowl and stickblend the bejeebies out of it until it is 100% smooth. Then I stickblend it real well into my oils before adding my lye mixture. 

To avoid bubble killage with avocado soaps- when I do my avocado soaps I lower my superfat to 3%. It does not kill the bubbly lather when done this way. I do the same with 100% goatmilk soaps, too. Works like a charm.


IrishLass


----------



## topcat (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello Emilee - I have used pureed avocado in MP soap base and it is wonderful as long as you don't use too much.  Seems to be the same proportion as CP - 1 T per pound/500gm.  As long as it is well pureed as IrishLass says.....now I just _have_ to make an avocado CP soap!

Tanya :wink:


----------



## kellistarr (Feb 18, 2009)

Callmebubbles said:
			
		

> I have done avocado in a tea tree soap. Not bad, but not as good as cucumber, which has been my fave so far. It did add a certain amount of fat I think as it killed a bit of the bubbles. Worth a try, but not a favourite. On a par with banana I think, which I wanted to love, and didnt really....
> I did love egg yolk though. I have added a lot of stuff lol...



What was so great about egg yolk?  I used egg yolk in a shampoo bar that I made.  It's cured and I've tried it on my hands, not in my hair yet.
It seems OK, but the jury is still out because the formulation is intended for my hair and it looks weird.


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 18, 2009)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Fresh avocado puree is now one of my faves to use in soap. I use it @ 1 tbsp ppo. My soaps made with it are so luxurious feeling.
> 
> To my avocado soaps I also add fresh cucumber juice mixed with some goatmilk powder to make a 50% milk concentration and use this as half of my liquid amount. The other half is aloe vera juice which I mix with the lye. They are some of my most favorite soaps.
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you posted this, IrishLass!  I've been concocting a formula in my head that includes a lot of the same ingredients you listed here (avocado oil, possibly pureed avocado, cucumber, aloe vera juice), and I was wondering how and when to add them.  And then here's your post with all of that information!  Thank you for the tips!  I was also thinking of making a calendula infusion with my oils, so I don't know how that would combine with the avocado.  Hmmm, still working on this one...


----------



## IanT (Feb 20, 2009)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Fresh avocado puree is now one of my faves to use in soap. I use it @ 1 tbsp ppo. My soaps made with it are so luxurious feeling.
> 
> To my avocado soaps I also add fresh cucumber juice mixed with some goatmilk powder to make a 50% milk concentration and use this as half of my liquid amount. The other half is aloe vera juice which I mix with the lye. They are some of my most favorite soaps.
> 
> ...




Im assuming you juice your own cucumbers??? (it WAS us that were takling about juicing veggies at one point .....right???... cant remember lol).... but might have just found a reason to break my Juicer out!


----------



## Callmebubbles (Feb 21, 2009)

kellistarr said:
			
		

> Callmebubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really liked the creamy-ness it gave in the lather. It just felt very luxurious to me..I am always trying new stuff for lather.


----------



## IanT (Feb 21, 2009)

OOOO just occured to me as well... i forgot... egg is an emulsifier, maybe these properties combined with the fats and nutrients in the egg improve the creaminess?? (just me making a theory). I know that egg is used in shampoos as a leave-in for a few mins and then wash off treatment... not sure if the same nutrient properties would be carried through to the soap (survive sap process...)...


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 21, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> Im assuming you juice your own cucumbers??? (it WAS us that were takling about juicing veggies at one point .....right???... cant remember lol).... but might have just found a reason to break my Juicer out!



You assume correctly!   Yep, I break out my Green Power Juicer and throw the whole cucumber, peel and all, right though the juicer and then I strain it. It makes the most lovely, deep, emerald green liquid (it tastes pretty good, too). I'm always afraid of the natural cucumber color going brown eventually in my soap, though, so I reinforce it with a little bit (not too much, mind you) of Chromium Hydroxide Green. So far, so good!

IrishLass


----------



## IanT (Feb 21, 2009)

i would drink that stuff like crazy!! mmm goood... squeeze a little lemon in with it and you got some kickass lemonade!


----------



## noxxzema (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds very intriguing!!  I am curious as to what the avocado does to the final color of the soap.  Also, what liquid would you use?


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 30, 2014)

I puree up my avocados in a blender with either some lemon juice or citric acid such as fruit fresh. I then freeze the puree if I am doing a lot of avocados. Avocados will not leave your soap with a green color if you want green you will have to use a colorant. I usually use spirulina or sage powder for green. Spirulina gives a bluish green that can actually change over time. I just finished up 2 batches of a avocado. Mine was pureed up with fresh aloe and goat's milk for the liquid. My lye I mix 50/50 with water but you might want to try 60/40 water to lye. 50% water is the least that will dissolve lye. I let my lye cool usually in the freezer for awhile. My avocado, aloe, gm goes into the oils and stick blend well. Then I slowly add the cool lye so it does not scorch the gm or avocado. Avocado and cucumber is also another nice combination to replace part of your water. I tend to stay away from adding anything other than water to my lye. Avocado makes a very nice creamy soap and if you have avocado oil it is an added plus


----------



## Lin (Jan 30, 2014)

Yep! I mashed the fresh avocado with my hand and ran it through a mesh strainer twice though, the first time left strings in the strainer and the second time it went through cleanly without leaving anything behind. I do this after hearing reports from people who had scratchy avocado soap and that there are fibers that can end up in the soap.


----------



## coffeetime (Jan 30, 2014)

This is an avocado and aloe vera soap. The green colour in the swirl is spinach powder and clay. The avocado didn't colour the soap much, just went off white. The specks are from sea salt.


----------



## dcornett (Jan 31, 2014)

Very interesting thread, with a lot of great information...especially since I've been contemplating an avocado soap for like forever...


----------



## neeners (Jan 31, 2014)

yes, i've put avocado in soap.  it's quite creamy.  i liked it...  just make sure not to scrape off the hard bits on the skin and to puree it well so there's no lumps.


----------



## Candybee (Jan 31, 2014)

I love avocado in my soap! I have a facial bar I use freshly pureed avocado and aloe. I put the aloe leaf into my juicer. The juicer strips the skin off the aloe and gives me only the juice. Its a lovely green color! Then I put the aloe juice in my blender, add about 1/2 avocado meat and puree it altogether. My facial bar has avocado, olive, and grapeseed oils in it along with fresh aloe and avocado. Forgot to add that I added cucumber to the recipe this last time. Threw the cucumber whole into my juicer for fresh cucumber juice. Then put the cucumber, aloe, and avocado in the blender and pureed it. The soap is curing and I can't wait to try it!!

I love how creamy and luxurious avocado soaps are. Avocado makes the best creamy lathery soap. Once I tried it I was hooked!


----------



## Candybee (Jan 31, 2014)

I just took out a bar to test it out. Its really creamy and feels good on my skin even though its only two weeks cured. Here is a pic of my avocado, aloe, and cucumber soap.


----------



## coffeetime (Jan 31, 2014)

Candybee said:


> I just took out a bar to test it out. Its really creamy and feels good on my skin even though its only two weeks cured. Here is a pic of my avocado, aloe, and cucumber soap.




Candybee did you add colourant to yours? I didn't really with mine except for the bit of swirl and got a cream colour. My aloe was a clear juice though.


----------



## Candybee (Jan 31, 2014)

I used 1/2 tsp rainbow green mica for a 35oz batch. That's about 1/4 of the color I usually use for a batch that size. Its a pretty fresh spring green isn't it?!!


----------



## coffeetime (Jan 31, 2014)

It's beautiful! I got a similar colour on my cucumber and green tea bar but I used a bit of French green clay. I wonder if the cucumber gives a significant colour? Has anyone tried an uncoloured cucumber bar?


----------

